# Open Arms With New Fans?



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Its obvious that you guys will get some new fans with AI being traded here. So let me be the first to say im coming here along with AI, and i come with arms open. :yay:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

LMAO...I just said to myself that I should make a thread introducing myself. I always liked AI but I couldn't root for the Sixers. I was always a J.R. Smith and Camby fan, but didnt like the Nuggets because of Andre Miller. Now he's gone and Iverson is in. So I'll be posting her more often lol.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Me joined the bandwagon when the rumors started!





Psych....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I am now officialy a Nugget fan with this trade, Ive prolly watched about 60% of the games this year to watch Melo and Ive always been a fan of Camby. Now with AI coming to town I wont miss a Nuggets game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Its obvious that you guys will get some new fans with AI being traded here. So let me be the first to say im coming here along with AI, and i come with arms open. :yay:


Did you post in the 6ers forum?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nuggets are my second favorite and most watched team (wife is brazilian, Nene first brazilian ever in the NBA) but now I like them a little bit <b>less</b> with this trade. I was born and raised in Compton and will miss watching Dre play.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

u'm not a nuggets fan, but i'd lov to watch ai and melo together! congrated on geting ai u guys


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome home guys.  I'm kinda sad that Andre's last few games with the Nuggets had to end like that though. He's been nothing but a professional through an through, best of luck to ya in Philly, Dre.


----------



## DeeTwoAre (Dec 20, 2006)

Regardless of the fact that a giant bandwagon full of grade-A d-bags is barrelling towards the Mile High City, I'm still ecstatic about this trade. I'm actually hopeful for the fact that Iverson - aka Jewelz - will scare some of the douchier white people out of Pepsi Center so I can better enjoy the games.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RoyWilliams said:


> Its obvious that you guys will get some new fans with AI being traded here. So let me be the first to say im coming here along with AI, and i come with arms open. :yay:


Damn, where have you been? Put me in tool. I've been an Iverson fan since Georgetown.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

DeeTwoAre said:


> Regardless of the fact that a giant bandwagon full of grade-A d-bags is barrelling towards the Mile High City, I'm still ecstatic about this trade. I'm actually hopeful for the fact that Iverson - aka Jewelz - will scare some of the douchier white people out of Pepsi Center so I can better enjoy the games.


Quite racist and rude are we?:chill:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah i think denver are gonna have a lot more fans and i sure would be to see ai,jr,melo and camby all on the one team!!! so good


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

We should start a roll call thread tbh. This part of the forum should be really active now with AI in town.

Anyway...I declare my self as a Nuggets fan too now! Whats good all


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

waaaaazzzzzzzzzzzuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp!!!!!!!!!! DENVER!!!

hey I'm moving in, i wish all the good luck in the world for Denver and AI and all the bad luck for the sixers (hu da man now *****es!?)


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

not raelly a fan here but I'm interested in how this tandem will work out  good luck guys:cheers:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm in too.

Can't pull for you against the Clippers  --- poor Clippers, BUT I'll be cheering for AI, and by default the Nuggets, to make a difference and to get his ring soon.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

You've been warned already. You're next step out of line is your last.

i will however be looking out for iversons performances with interest and wishing all the best for the future


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Meh, Im just a Melo fan, not a Nuggets fan.....


----------

